# Topics > Sport > Sport in the Metaverse >  Arcadia.tv, sports, Montreal, Quebec, USA

## Airicist

arcadia.tv

youtube.com/ArcadiaTV

facebook.com/watcharcadiatv

twitter.com/watchArcadiatv

linkedin.com/company/thearcadiagames

instagram.com/arcadia.tv

Co-founder and CEO - Chris Olimpo

Co-founder and CRO - Jeremy Sholzberg

Co-founder and Executive Producer - Eric Johnson

Co-founder and CTO - Guillaume Côté

----------


## Airicist

Arcadia.tv - official launch trailer

Jul 12, 2021




> Arcadia.tv is the world’s first fully athletic video game platform where our athletes run, jump and compete in the world’s largest XR arena. 
> 
> We bring you epic content, wild rivalries, and the most insane videos you’ll ever see, so stick around and watch us change the world of sports & gaming forever.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Mixed-reality sports companies are building the pastimes, and brand activations, of the future"

by Alexander Lee
September 6, 2021

----------

